# 2015 KMF........ are ya ready? Update info in first post



## Keebs

New location, I'll have to find out the address later......... 
Dates:
March 13, 14 & 15.

Semi primitive...... there is now a well on the place, so at least if ya have a solar shower, brang it!

  

co-ordinates for the property driveway:
31.826896,-83.414507
co-ordinates if you are pulling a camper/trailer, due to the angle of said driveway:
31.821178,-83.414328
you'll need to come in this way to make the left turn into the driveway.
We WILL have markers/signs *something* so you'll know you're in the right place............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

I cant make it on those days.  im gonna be sick.  can we reschedule?


----------



## mudracing101

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I cant make it on those days.  im gonna be sick.  can we reschedule?



NO , Keebs will miss you.


----------



## Keebs

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I cant make it on those days.  im gonna be sick.  can we reschedule?


I'll hunt you down & DRAG you there, screamin & cryin!


----------



## mudracing101

I'm in unless something beyond my control happens !!


----------



## mudracing101

Keebs said:


> I'll hunt you down & DRAG you there, screamin & cryin!



Probably crying


----------



## kmckinnie

Wut happens at these events, just wonderin.


----------



## kmckinnie

Any tents catch onfire.


----------



## kmckinnie

Any erraheads ?


----------



## bigdaddyga

Other than tree leanin' or a bumper dumper, will there be a bathroom facility? Place to ride ATV's? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Yeee Haaaww.  I am locked in.  now the loaded part will have to wait till later.


----------



## Hornet22

bigdaddyga said:


> Other than tree leanin' or a bumper dumper, will there be a bathroom facility?



BIIIIIIIG issue


----------



## mudracing101

kmckinnie said:


> Any tents catch onfire.



We hope not but fuzzy's never showed up.


----------



## Keebs

bigdaddyga said:


> Other than tree leanin' or a bumper dumper, will there be a bathroom facility? Place to ride ATV's? Inquiring minds want to know.


Talking about getting a port-a-potty............ now the ATV's...... just "riding" yes, *rip roaring showing out* no.


----------



## bigelow

Talked to the wife we may be in


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Big, its a good time.  More um.. family oriented then our recent gathering.  Lots more ladies and kids in their teens.  Its just slap full of good folks


----------



## bigdaddyga

Keebs said:


> Talking about getting a port-a-potty............ now the ATV's...... just "riding" yes, *rip roaring showing out* no.



I'm to old and fat to show out on ATV's anymore. 

Santa brought my boys ATV's for Christmas so that's why i was asking. I will be bringing them and they will ride all day if I let them. 

A couple of Porta Potty's would be nice. I'm good for some $$$ to throw in on them.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

bigdaddyga said:


> I'm to old and fat to show out on ATV's anymore.
> 
> Santa brought my boys ATV's for Christmas so that's why i was asking. I will be bringing them and they will ride all day if I let them.
> 
> A couple of Porta Potty's would be nice. I'm good for some $$$ to throw in on them.



X2


----------



## mattech

I should be in. Gonna have to get closer and see my schedule.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

We gonna be able to shoot guns aint we


----------



## Keebs

bigdaddyga said:


> I'm to old and fat to show out on ATV's anymore.
> 
> Santa brought my boys ATV's for Christmas so that's why i was asking. I will be bringing them and they will ride all day if I let them.
> 
> A couple of Porta Potty's would be nice. I'm good for some $$$ to throw in on them.


Noted! Thanks!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> We gonna be able to shoot guns aint we


Duh, of course!


----------



## Jeff C.

I'm like Mud, should be good provided nothing drastically changes between now and then.  I'm down fo some porta potty action.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

we gonna need a couple porta pottys iffin some of these folks go...


----------



## Sugar Plum

Holy moly! This might be the first one NOT during turkey season! I might be able to make it!! Y'all just gotta tell me where it is again....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

I am good for some kick in for the port o lets. 

Sounds like a fun time again this year.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I gotz to work.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz to work.



Can pigmy come get your wheeler to ride ???


----------



## bigelow

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Big, its a good time.  More um.. family oriented then our recent gathering.  Lots more ladies and kids in their teens.  Its just slap full of good folks



I got that much  that's why I'm toting the fam  4,11,13,19 maybe if she ain't busy  it will be a reeb only weekend for me. No sauce  unless it be bbq


----------



## bigelow

I hope to have a tow behind smoker by then


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Can pigmy come get your wheeler to drown ???



 Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Keebs

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz to work.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fixed it for ya.


----------



## mudracing101

bigelow said:


> Talked to the wife we may be in


Hope so!


mattech said:


> I should be in. Gonna have to get closer and see my schedule.


Hope you bring your wife



Jeff C. said:


> I'm down fo some porta potty action.


 Wait do what???



Sugar Plum said:


> Holy moly! This might be the first one NOT during turkey season! I might be able to make it!! Y'all just gotta tell me where it is again....


It was not turkey season last year



bigelow said:


> I hope to have a tow behind smoker by then


That be awesome.

I can help with the porta potty too, Keebs you know who could handle that?


----------



## Sugar Plum

I missed the "address to come later" part 

I have a she-wee. I don't need no stinkin' port-o=potty!


----------



## Sugar Plum

mudracing101 said:


> It was not turkey season last year



Well, SOMETHING was.....can't remember what now....


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> Hope so!
> Hope you bring your wife
> 
> Wait do what???
> 
> It was not turkey season last year
> 
> 
> That be awesome.
> 
> I can help with the porta potty too, Keebs you know who could handle that?


I got it, have the number to the company we use for the swim meets!


Sugar Plum said:


> I missed the "address to come later" part
> 
> I have a she-wee. I don't need no stinkin' port-o=potty!


I want one of those!


----------



## Workin2Hunt

I should be able to make this one.


----------



## mudracing101

Sugar Plum said:


> I missed the "address to come later" part
> 
> I have a she-wee. I don't need no stinkin' port-o=potty!



a she-wee nevermind, i dont want to know


----------



## mudracing101

Workin2Hunt said:


> I should be able to make this one.


----------



## OmenHonkey

I just saw the thread from last year. I've been to Soggy a few times. I will follow this closely and maybe I can attend as well if it's in the same place. I would like to meet some of the peeps from the forum!!


----------



## Jeff C.

Keebs, are MooMoo and BooBoo welcome?


----------



## Hankus

I'll most likely be there if yall tolt me where to be


----------



## Keebs

OmenHonkey said:


> I just saw the thread from last year. I've been to Soggy a few times. I will follow this closely and maybe I can attend as well if it's in the same place. I would like to meet some of the peeps from the forum!!


Different location, it's about 10 minutes or so south of Soggy, just off of Hwy. 90 in Ben Hill County, but you are more than welcome to join us!


Jeff C. said:


> Keebs, are MooMoo and BooBoo welcome?


 Of course!


Hankus said:


> I'll most likely be there if yall tolt me where to be


I'm still waiting on the correct address before I post, but I know you can get to it from where you are!


----------



## Keebs

Ok, I need a vote......... one or two porta potties?  $82 per unit for the weekend, they want money in hand when they deliver...........


----------



## blood on the ground

Funny how I never get invited to this gathering.....


----------



## mudracing101

Crap, Who told Blood?


----------



## Jeff C.

Keebs said:


> Ok, I need a vote......... one or two porta potties?  $82 per unit for the weekend, they want money in hand when they deliver...........



TWO


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> Crap, Who told Blood?


 I dunno, but we must have a leak........... 


Jeff C. said:


> TWO


yes dear........


----------



## mudracing101

OmenHonkey said:


> I just saw the thread from last year. I've been to Soggy a few times. I will follow this closely and maybe I can attend as well if it's in the same place. I would like to meet some of the peeps from the forum!!


Its real close , come on.


Hankus said:


> I'll most likely be there if yall tolt me where to be


We gonna have to scout us out a new fishin hole.



Keebs said:


> Ok, I need a vote......... one or two porta potties?  $82 per unit for the weekend, they want money in hand when they deliver...........


Two.


Keebs said:


> I dunno, but we must have a leak...........
> 
> yes dear........


Its ok, Him and Homo wont show up no ways.


----------



## lagrangedave

I'm in.


----------



## blood on the ground

That's fine .... Iaintskeard ta crash a paaartaaay!  But honestly a address would help...LOL


----------



## Keebs

blood on the ground said:


> That's fine .... Iaintskeard ta crash a paaartaaay!  But honestly a address would help...LOL


 turn left off of Hwy 233 onto Hwy 90, go to the first dirt road on your right, not the driveway, but the dirt road with a stop sign, it will be marked, turn right and go to the first driveway on your right, it too will be marked...........

Honestly, the folks don't live there so there isn't a mail box any more, I don't have the address but before time I will have detailed directions. I.promise.!


----------



## kmckinnie

The K Mack Fest,& its at my new house. I can't thank yall enough.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Keebs said:


> turn left off of Hwy 233 onto Hwy 90, go to the first dirt road on your right, not the driveway, but the dirt road with a stop sign, it will be marked, turn right and go to the first driveway on your right, it too will be marked...........
> 
> Honestly, the folks don't live there so there isn't a mail box any more, I don't have the address but before time I will have detailed directions. I.promise.!



Just give folks the name of the dirt road.  and make signs from there....


----------



## Keebs

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just give folks the name of the dirt road.  and make signs from there....


 now why didn't *I* think of that?


----------



## Keebs

Keebs said:


> Ok, I need a vote......... one or two porta potties?  $82 per unit for the weekend, they want money in hand when they deliver...........


I gotta bump this up, I want to be sure & reserve what we need.....


----------



## Hankus

Keebs said:


> I gotta bump this up, I want to be sure & reserve what we need.....



2 an I'll throw some cash in the hat


----------



## Hornet22

Hankus said:


> 2 an I'll throw some cash in the hat



What he said


----------



## mudracing101

what they said


----------



## Flaustin1

Me and mine invited?


----------



## Hankus

Flaustin1 said:


> Me and mine invited?



yep, matter of fact bring a cheap 6 pack an a box of light kickin 20ga an you'll be my special guest


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

What they says x 2 and an      OOOOkkkk


----------



## Jeff C.

Redneck Maguiver said:


> What they says x 2 and an      OOOOkkkk



I'll  to dat!


----------



## Hornet22

Flaustin1 said:


> Me and mine invited?



All day, ery day, all nite long


----------



## Flaustin1

Ive always wanted to attend one of the get togethers.  Maybe this year will be the year.  I will say though, we need to have one in N.E. Ga. every now and then.


----------



## Semi-Pro

I was looking at pics from the last one. This looks pretty cool. Ain't got no atv though.


----------



## Keebs

Flaustin1 said:


> Ive always wanted to attend one of the get togethers.  Maybe this year will be the year.  I will say though, we need to have one in N.E. Ga. every now and then.


Had a couple over above the Dublin area......... and I want to think they used to have the Dutch Oven Gathering in the NE too........., there never was anything this far south is why we started this one.


Semi-Pro said:


> I was looking at pics from the last one. This looks pretty cool. Ain't got no atv though.


I don't either, we all hang pretty much in walking distance anyway!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Keebs I can pitch in on the porta pottys


----------



## Jeff C.

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs I can pitch in on the porta pottys



I'm going to venture a guess we all wind up pitchin in the porta potties.


----------



## SnowHunter

Hmm, so how far south is this? Got room for campers?


----------



## OmenHonkey

SnowHunter said:


> Hmm, so how far south is this? Got room for campers?



North Ben Hill County. It's not far from OverYonder!!! LOL.


----------



## SnowHunter

OmenHonkey said:


> North Ben Hill County. It's not far from OverYonder!!! LOL.


Har har, you funny! : 4 hours from here to Fitz, hmmm. I fink dats doable. As long as I don't get whoopins for hibernating


----------



## crackerdave

Will there be mud to play in?


----------



## Keebs

SnowHunter said:


> Hmm, so how far south is this? Got room for campers?


you've been there before!


OmenHonkey said:


> North Ben Hill County. It's not far from OverYonder!!! LOL.


'bout 4 miles give or take from the train tracks in Rebecca!


crackerdave said:


> Will there be mud to play in?


I don't mean to be ugly, but I sure hope not!


----------



## Keebs

ok, I got an address but it does NOT take you to it.......... I'll try to get some directions wrote up for folks coming in from all directions and of course, we'll make sure signs or *something* is up to grab your attention to the turns!


----------



## SnowHunter

Well then....I may have been there but y'all know I'll get lost, I always do 

I'll make sure the generator comes with us


----------



## Keebs

SnowHunter said:


> Well then....I may have been there but y'all know I'll get lost, I always do
> 
> I'll make sure the generator comes with us


If you can make it back to my place, you've got it made!


----------



## mudracing101

Keebs said:


> ok, I got an address but it does NOT take you to it.......... I'll try to get some directions wrote up for folks coming in from all directions and of course, we'll make sure signs or *something* is up to grab your attention to the turns!



We'll put Keebs on the corner with a sign so people know where to turn.


----------



## OmenHonkey

Keebs said:


> ok, I got an address but it does NOT take you to it.......... I'll try to get some directions wrote up for folks coming in from all directions and of course, we'll make sure signs or *something* is up to grab your attention to the turns!



What's terrible is I have lived in Irwin Co my whole life, 40 yrs and I have been to Rebecca maybe 2 times. That's sad to say but the dirt roads that I ride don't go in that direction!!!! I really hope I can make it up there. What is the date that this fine shindig is taking place?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

OmenHonkey said:


> What's terrible is I have lived in Irwin Co my whole life, 40 yrs and I have been to Rebecca maybe 2 times. That's sad to say but the dirt roads that I ride don't go in that direction!!!! I really hope I can make it up there. What is the date that this fine shindig is taking place?



 you live in the same county and dont make it, yous slacking


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Keebs said:


> New location, I'll have to find out the address later.........
> Dates:
> March 13, 14 & 15.
> 
> Semi primitive...... there is now a well on the place, so at least if ya have a solar shower, brang it!



Thats the date Omen


----------



## OmenHonkey

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats the date Omen



Thank you very much!! That's right after my B-day!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Well,   The refuse is hitting the twirlling blades around here and trying to change my plans.   Doing All I can to stay out of it and still make it.

Fingers crossed folks.


----------



## OmenHonkey

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well,   The refuse is hitting the twirlling blades around here and trying to change my plans.   Doing All I can to stay out of it and still make it.
> 
> Fingers crossed folks.



Easy fix!!! Just raise the fan or the roof!!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

OmenHonkey said:


> Easy fix!!! Just raise the fan or the roof!!!!



I am working on it as we type.  

With the big turn over at upper management level around here the last 2 weeks, aint no telling whats gonna happen.


----------



## mudracing101

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I am working on it as we type.
> 
> With the big turn over at upper management level around here the last 2 weeks, aint no telling whats gonna happen.



Uh oh, i hope you can make it. Tell em you have the butt flu.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

mudracing101 said:


> Uh oh, i hope you can make it. Tell em you have the butt flu.



Well, with contract negotiations, changing of the guardians and turn over up front,  I may not have much choice.  May have to be here for our Union Vote and other Bull droppings going on.


But I do have 2 outs in the works.  Just hoping I can make it all come together.


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> We'll put Keebs on the corner with a sign so people know where to turn.


 you idjit............ I gotta be on the property to tell them where to put the port-a-potties!  YOU get to stand on the corner!


OmenHonkey said:


> What's terrible is I have lived in Irwin Co my whole life, 40 yrs and I have been to Rebecca maybe 2 times. That's sad to say but the dirt roads that I ride don't go in that direction!!!! I really hope I can make it up there. What is the date that this fine shindig is taking place?


now that IS sad......... how 'bout Rochelle?



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, with contract negotiations, changing of the guardians and turn over up front,  I may not have much choice.  May have to be here for our Union Vote and other Bull droppings going on.
> 
> 
> But I do have 2 outs in the works.  Just hoping I can make it all come together.


but, but, but, you gotta make it!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey

now that IS sad......... how 'bout Rochelle?

Yea I have been to Rochele a lot!!! I like the Wilcox county girls!!! LOL....


----------



## Jeff C.

What'd I miss?


----------



## Keebs

OmenHonkey said:


> now that IS sad......... how 'bout Rochelle?
> 
> Yea I have been to Rochele a lot!!! I like the Wilcox county girls!!! LOL....


well, then you shouldn't have much trouble finding the place.......... you old enough to remember where the old Salem ball field was?


----------



## Keebs

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?


nuttin............ Mud called & gave me the co-ordinates for the intersection on my end & at the property gate, guess I need to put that in the top section with "updated info" added to the title, huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

See ya'll there . . .


----------



## Keebs

Hooked On Quack said:


> See ya'll there . . .


 really?!?!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Keebs said:


> really?!?!





mebbe.


----------



## OmenHonkey

Keebs said:


> well, then you shouldn't have much trouble finding the place.......... you old enough to remember where the old Salem ball field was?



I think I do. My past is catching up with me in the memory department. LOL


----------



## Keebs

Hooked On Quack said:


> mebbe.





OmenHonkey said:


> I think I do. My past is catching up with me in the memory department. LOL


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

I was gonna try to bring some fire wood.  Count me out on that.


----------



## Keebs

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was gonna try to bring some fire wood.  Count me out on that.


Honestly?  I think we can find enough downed wood, plus I have a pile lumber that we weeded through out by Chevy's dog house I can load up & bring.


----------



## mudracing101

Whos gonna be there first, i found out Mrs. V has to work Thursday night and will need to sleep Friday day and i'll have to pack so me being there early looks out of the question.


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> Whos gonna be there first, i found out Mrs. V has to work Thursday night and will need to sleep Friday day and i'll have to pack so me being there early looks out of the question.


I have a dentist appt. at 9:00 that morning, so I should be out there anytime by lunch...... still need to know where ya want the porta-pottys....... I got to see how late they will deliver so that some of ya'll can be there to help me decide.....


----------



## SnowHunter

We'll be getting there late Friday. Gotta wait till Nathan gets off work and gets home then we'll truck on down. Probably won't be till 10 or 11pm. Y'all leave a light burning so I don't drive right past it!


----------



## Keebs

SnowHunter said:


> We'll be getting there late Friday. Gotta wait till Nathan gets off work and gets home then we'll truck on down. Probably won't be till 10 or 11pm. Y'all leave a light burning so I don't drive right past it!


You gonna be pulling that big 'ol camper?!?!


----------



## SnowHunter

Keebs said:


> You gonna be pulling that big 'ol camper?!?!



Not the 40', oh heck no. That thing is only good for demolition derby at this point  besides, I can't go over 50mph towing that beast or it sways like a willow tree in a breath of air!  just got a 32' with taxes (the one I posted a pic on Facebook of last weekend) that I'll be hauling down. The kids can't wait to put the camper through its maiden voyage


----------



## Keebs

SnowHunter said:


> Not the 40', oh heck no. That thing is only good for demolition derby at this point  besides, I can't go over 50mph towering that our out it says like a willow tree in a breath of air!  just got a 32' with taxes (the one I posted a pic on Facebook of last weekend) that I'll be hauling down. The kids can't wait to put the camper through its maiden voyage


Good deal.......... I'll have directions and signs for folks hauling campers/trailers, can't come in on the Northend of the dirt road & make the turn onto the property!  I can't wait to see those young'uns!!!(you & Nat too, of course!  )


----------



## Keebs

Something else that has crossed my mind, especially ones coming with kids.  This area is an old farm area, there are still a LOT of downed fencing, cow fence, topped with barbed wire and even some thin electric fencing too.  Just a word to the wise............


----------



## mudracing101

Keebs said:


> Something else that has crossed my mind, especially ones coming with kids.  This area is an old farm area, there are still a LOT of downed fencing, cow fence, topped with barbed wire and even some thin electric fencing too.  Just a word to the wise............



barbed wire, better write that down for me.


----------



## Hornet22

Keebs said:


> Something else that has crossed my mind, especially ones coming with kids.  This area is an old farm area, there are still a LOT of downed fencing, cow fence, topped with barbed wire and even some thin electric fencing too.  Just a word to the wise............



I'll brang a hammer, staples and hole diggers. Don't want the youngins getting out the pen and runnin loose.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

SnowHunter said:


> Not the 40', oh heck no. That thing is only good for demolition derby at this point  besides, I can't go over 50mph towing that beast or it sways like a willow tree in a breath of air!  just got a 32' with taxes (the one I posted a pic on Facebook of last weekend) that I'll be hauling down. The kids can't wait to put the camper through its maiden voyage





Grease those bearings Nic !!!


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> barbed wire, better write that down for me.


See if Miss Vic can bring some tetnas shots with her..... 


Hornet22 said:


> I'll brang a hammer, staples and hole diggers. Don't want the youngins getting out the pen and runnin loose.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hooked On Quack said:


> See ya'll there . . .





Oh well, ain't gonna happen.


----------



## bigdaddyga

Yep i'm out. With 3 youngens, maybe one day I will learn to stop planning anything for myself. oh well, such is life... yall have fun and bust some clays for me.


----------



## Jeff C.

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh well, ain't gonna happen.



  

How come?


----------



## Keebs

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh well, ain't gonna happen.





bigdaddyga said:


> Yep i'm out. With 3 youngens, maybe one day I will learn to stop planning anything for myself. oh well, such is life... yall have fun and bust some clays for me.


----------



## Hornet22

bigdaddyga said:


> Yep i'm out. With 3 youngens, maybe one day I will learn to stop planning anything for myself. oh well, such is life... yall have fun and bust some clays for me.



But, your gun is the only one I can bust'em with.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Jeff C. said:


> How come?






Gotta work, I've already burnt 3 days of vacation, need to save it.


----------



## bigdaddyga

Hornet22 said:


> But, your gun is the only one I can bust'em with.



Heck i may as well give it away. had it 2-1/2 years and its only been out of the  case once...

I will mail it to ya...


----------



## mudracing101

bigdaddyga said:


> Heck i may as well give it away. had it 2-1/2 years and its only been out of the  case once...
> 
> I will mail it to ya...



Me and Jeffro can share it.

Well as for now, weather here says rain monday, tues. , wed, thurs, friday, sat,


----------



## Hornet22

mudracing101 said:


> Me and Jeffro can share it.
> 
> Well as for now, weather here says rain monday, tues. , wed, thurs, friday, sat,



Guess I'll have to brang my big surf fishin cup wit the top on it; can't be havin my EWnDC gettin watered down.


----------



## Keebs

Hornet22 said:


> Guess I'll have to brang my big surf fishin cup wit the top on it; can't be havin my EWnDC gettin watered down.


That's the spirit!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

H22 said he had 270 clays ready to load up. That means we need 810 bullets


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said he had 270 clays ready to load up. That means we need 810 bullets



Yall shooting clays with rifles?


----------



## SnowHunter

Rain rain go away! :

We'll still be there tho! Getting camper ready and packed. Will be bringing firewood too  

Hopefully it won't be too muddy. Boggin with the camper could be interesting 

Are we doing a potluck type on Saturday? (Geez it's been too long since I've been to one of these thangs!  )


----------



## Keebs

SnowHunter said:


> Rain rain go away! :
> 
> We'll still be there tho! Getting camper ready and packed. Will be bringing firewood too
> 
> Hopefully it won't be too muddy. Boggin with the camper could be interesting
> 
> Are we doing a potluck type on Saturday? (Geez it's been too long since I've been to one of these thangs!  )


Yep, we haven't changed anything, it still works............ I'm getting up firewood now & putting in feed sacks to have dry wood for the firepit, there is plenty of "downed tree's" but I wanna make sure we have dry stuff to get it started!


----------



## lagrangedave

Hey Nikki' still luv ya................


----------



## Hankus

sounds good, may only have Satrydy day n nite tho, we'll see as the week progresses


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Well, the last of the nails have been driven into the lid.   Now way out.   Sorry folks, but looks like i am gonna have to miss one of the BEST times a fella could have with his clothes on.

Things just have not worked out for me to be able to make it this year.   Take plenty of pics for me to aggonize over  ya hear...


----------



## Keebs

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, the last of the nails have been driven into the lid.   Now way out.   Sorry folks, but looks like i am gonna have to miss one of the BEST times a fella could have with his clothes on.
> 
> Things just have not worked out for me to be able to make it this year.   Take plenty of pics for me to aggonize over  ya hear...


dagnabbit!

Well, the weather is causing us some issues, we don't want to rut up this guy's property and if the rain comes in like they say it is, that is exactly what will happen.  Even though where we are planning on setting up is on a high spot, I'm worried about the campers pulling out across the field & getting stuck, either coming in or going out........... I'll do my best to ride up there tonight & see how it looks................


----------



## mudracing101

Keebs they dropped friday to 20 percent, sat. 40%. Look this afternoon and see how wet the property is. If we get anything tomorrow its gonna be sloppy. But radar dont show that much..  I would feel better with partly sunny and no rain tween now and then though. The ground down here is Saturated and very Soft!


----------



## Jeff C.

Roger that good buddies ^^^^^ MizT, Jag, and I are hangin like a hair in a biskit.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

http://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:31079.1.99999 Thursday, Friday and Saturday.


----------



## mudracing101

mrs. hornet22 said:


> http://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:31079.1.99999 Thursday, Friday and Saturday.



holy graph charts batman


----------



## Keebs

mrs. hornet22 said:


> http://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:31079.1.99999 Thursday, Friday and Saturday.


Our local isn't calling for it to be *THAT* bad!


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> holy graph charts batman


I quit putting much stock in wunderground after I started following DDD!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

I was gonna mention.. Why not contact "Miguel" and get his opinion?


----------



## mudracing101

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was gonna mention.. Why not contact "Miguel" and get his opinion?


The ground at my house gets even a tenth and it has nowhere to soak in. its wet in south ga.


----------



## Hornet22

OK, here's my take. If it was gonna be a bunch of us rednecks/billy boyz, weather and ground conditions would not matter. Fo wheel it in, I got a 24x42 tarp, strang it up and grill and chill all weekend. While not detracting ANYTHING from our wonderful WOW's, we all know they tuff as nails an clean up finer'n frog hair, it needs to be great conditions for ladies, chirrens, and family dawgs. If'n it's wet and soggy but not rainin, still gonna be a mess in campers/tents. Now, that's just MHO


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Well we got signs...


----------



## Jeff C.

Hornet22 said:


> OK, here's my take. If it was gonna be a bunch of us rednecks/billy boyz, weather and ground conditions would not matter. Fo wheel it in, I got a 24x42 tarp, strang it up and grill and chill all weekend. While not detracting ANYTHING from our wonderful WOW's, we all know they tuff as nails an clean up finer'n frog hair, it needs to be great conditions for ladies, chirrens, and family dawgs. If'n it's wet and soggy but not rainin, still gonna be a mess in campers/tents. Now, that's just MHO



Agreed 100%


----------



## mudracing101

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well we got signs...



THe arrows point diff. ways i'm confused. i'll never get there.


----------



## mudracing101

I have a great idea, we can have it at the park, leroy and homo3 will be there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

mudracing101 said:


> THe arrows point diff. ways i'm confused. i'll never get there.



You and me both


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Jeff C. said:


> Agreed 100%



Yep.


----------



## mudracing101

Thats the dumbest signs i've ever seen


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

mudracing101 said:


> Thats the dumbest signs i've ever seen



I got white tape to cover 1/2 the arrows.  IT was easier to make them like that.  Then we knew we had it covers 
Dang Felicia


----------



## Keebs

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well we got signs...


uummm.............. 


mudracing101 said:


> THe arrows point diff. ways i'm confused. i'll never get there.


yeah, that's what I was "uuumm'ing" about............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got white tape to cover 1/2 the arrows.  IT was easier to make them like that.  Then we knew we had it covers
> Dang Felicia


oh, well dang dude, that was rather ingenious of you!


----------



## mudracing101

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got white tape to cover 1/2 the arrows.  IT was easier to make them like that.  Then we knew we had it covers
> Dang Felicia


Well that'll work i guess, makes sense


----------



## mudracing101

I knew that , just playing silly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Keebs said:


> uummm..............
> 
> yeah, that's what I was "uuumm'ing" about............
> 
> oh, well dang dude, that was rather ingenious of you!


wasnt my idear


mudracing101 said:


> I knew that , just playing silly



i know


----------



## mrs. hornet22

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wasnt my idear
> 
> 
> i know



No you di int just  Mud.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No you di int just  Mud.


----------



## mudracing101

King


----------



## mrs. hornet22

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



I'm telling homotree.


----------



## mudracing101

They done change the  weather again, 50percent friday and 70 percent sat. Bout ready to put a fork in it for this weekend.


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> They done change the  weather again, 50percent friday and 70 percent sat. Bout ready to put a fork in it for this weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hornet22 said:


> OK, here's my take. If it was gonna be a bunch of us rednecks/billy boyz, weather and ground conditions would not matter. Fo wheel it in, I got a 24x42 tarp, strang it up and grill and chill all weekend. While not detracting ANYTHING from our wonderful WOW's, we all know they tuff as nails an clean up finer'n frog hair, it needs to be great conditions for ladies, chirrens, and family dawgs. If'n it's wet and soggy but not rainin, still gonna be a mess in campers/tents. Now, that's just MHO





Mista Smif is eggactly right, good times, with good friends, no matta the weather !!


----------



## Jeff C.

Was workin a football game at Fla St last year and they had signs in the halls to a banquet room for the TV crew's catered lunch meal. They had info on them also, but when they printed them the arrows pointed the wrong way, so the girl that put them up just placed them upside down. Made it hard to read tho.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin




----------



## Keebs

Ok, rode up to the property, where Mud & I discussed setting up, is high & dry......... it's on a hill and that area is more sandy, plus it is thatched over good with mowed sage grass.  Put it this way, I drove straight down from one end to the other in my little Dakota.........no problems, we'll just have to keep to the left when going in the gate & stay up on the ridge.  That is, if everyone is still game?
The weather report this morning out of Albany was for 50% Saturday, which can change hourly........that big chance last night we had? pppfffftt, went totally around me...


----------



## blood on the ground

Wish I was invited....


----------



## Jeff C.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...000454&lon=-83.45626815999964&site=all&smap=1


----------



## SnowHunter

Seriously y'all, a little rain gonna ruin the fun? Heck no! That's what mud fights are for 

Keebs said the area should be dry enough, and I'll pack the shovel and take incase we need to fill in a few ruts and I never go anywhere without logging chains.

Us WoWs may like to clean up and enjoy ourselves but wet don't mind gettin in the nitty gritty  besides, tarps and tent poles make a good redneck gazebo 

We'll be there, rain or shine


----------



## SnowHunter

Seriously y'all, a little rain gonna ruin the fun? Heck no! That's what mud fights are for 

Keebs said the area should be dry enough, and I'll pack the shovel and take incase we need to fill in a few ruts and I never go anywhere without logging chains.

Us WoWs may like to clean up and enjoy ourselves but wet don't mind gettin in the nitty gritty  besides, tarps and tent poles make a good redneck gazebo 

We'll be there, rain or shine


----------



## SnowHunter

Oops, darn phone :


----------



## Keebs

Jeff C. said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...000454&lon=-83.45626815999964&site=all&smap=1


that also means there is a 50% chance of SUNSHINE/No Rain...........


SnowHunter said:


> Seriously y'all, a little rain gonna ruin the fun? Heck no! That's what mud fights are for
> 
> Keebs said the area should be dry enough, and I'll pack the shovel and take incase we need to fill in a few ruts and I never go anywhere without logging chains.
> 
> Us WoWs may like to clean up and enjoy ourselves but wet don't mind gettin in the nitty gritty  besides, tarps and tent poles make a good redneck gazebo
> 
> We'll be there, rain or shine


If Snowy's still coming It.Is.ON!!


----------



## Keebs

SnowHunter said:


> Oops, darn phone :


----------



## mrs. hornet22

He spoke. 
"If its rainin when we get up, I ain goin. Don’t want to load up in the rain and get erything wet and pull the camper down in a monsoon."

and I agree.


----------



## Jeff C.

I won't be there, yall have fun!


----------



## SnowHunter

As King Julian says "Pansies"  See yall tomorrow night!


----------



## Keebs

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He spoke.
> "If its rainin when we get up, I ain goin. Don’t want to load up in the rain and get erything wet and pull the camper down in a monsoon."
> 
> and I agree.





Jeff C. said:


> I won't be there, yall have fun!





SnowHunter said:


> As King Julian says "Pansies"  See yall tomorrow night!


----------



## mudracing101

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He spoke.
> "If its rainin when we get up, I ain goin. Don’t want to load up in the rain and get erything wet and pull the camper down in a monsoon."
> 
> and I agree.





Jeff C. said:


> I won't be there, yall have fun!



Hate it y'all, but it says rain friday at 5 when i get off, all friday night and Sat . till lunch  rain, I'll wait and if it quits raining On Sat. i will ride over.


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> Hate it y'all, but it says rain friday at 5 when i get off, all friday night and Sat . till lunch  rain, I'll wait and if it quits raining On Sat. i will ride over.


----------



## mudracing101

Here's the deal, KMF is to be cont'd.....due to weather we will hash over some dates and times. I will meet Keebs , Snowy and Nancy Sat. for a small gathering. 
Sorry


----------



## Hooked On Quack

mudracing101 said:


> Here's the deal, KMF is to be cont'd.....due to weather we will hash over some dates and times. I will meet Keebs , Snowy and Nancy Sat. for a small gathering.
> Sorry





Hate to see Nic and family to burn all that fuel and drag her kids down for a small gathering ???  Somebody should call her ???  Not that there won't be a good time, just saying it's a loooooong way for them to travel??


----------



## mudracing101

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hate to see Nic and family to burn all that fuel and drag her kids down for a small gathering ???  Somebody should call her ???  Not that there won't be a good time, just saying it's a loooooong way for them to travel??



I agree 100 percent , and i'm assuming keebs has spoken to her about that. But everyone has backed out due to work or rain except Snowy. I dont want her to waste a trip either, Keebs ... Input??


----------



## Keebs

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hate to see Nic and family to burn all that fuel and drag her kids down for a small gathering ???  Somebody should call her ???  Not that there won't be a good time, just saying it's a loooooong way for them to travel??





mudracing101 said:


> I agree 100 percent , and i'm assuming keebs has spoken to her about that. But everyone has backed out due to work or rain except Snowy. I dont want her to waste a trip either, Keebs ... Input??


we pm'd, here's an excerpt..........
_*Guess we'll pack the bluray player and Xbox, so if it rains bad the kids  can have something to keep busy. We're bringing Ian's little dog Butch,  too. She's good for entertainment*_


----------



## mudracing101

Keebs said:


> we pm'd, here's an excerpt..........
> _*Guess we'll pack the bluray player and Xbox, so if it rains bad the kids  can have something to keep busy. We're bringing Ian's little dog Butch,  too. She's good for entertainment*_



Does she know it'll just be her and you?


----------



## Keebs

ok, to clear up any confusion....... I just got off the phone with Snowy, they are coming, period, kids can't wait to see "Aunt Keebs" again!


----------



## blood on the ground

I got my room booked inda hotel across the skreet.....


----------



## SnowHunter

Y'all seriously underestimate how much we love Keebs and camping  besides, I'm a farm girl, rain don't mean nothin but a shower via mother nature 

And another trip later for KMF just means more good times


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Ain't no quit in Nic !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

SnowHunter said:


> Y'all seriously underestimate how much we love Keebs and camping  besides, I'm a farm girl, rain don't mean nothin but a shower via mother nature
> 
> And another trip later for KMF just means more good times




Rain Rain Go Away.


----------



## mudracing101

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Rain Rain Go Away.



They done dropped it from 80 percent to 40


----------



## mrs. hornet22

It's flooding here.


----------



## SnowHunter

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't no quit in Nic !!!


 nope!   



mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's flooding here.


Here too in Commerce : makes running errands a pain in the hiney!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Sunny and 75 in Tifton.  minus the sunny and 75 part


----------



## Keebs

SnowHunter said:


> Y'all seriously underestimate how much we love Keebs and camping  besides, I'm a farm girl, rain don't mean nothin but a shower via mother nature
> 
> And another trip later for KMF just means more good times


Love my Snowsista & family!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't no quit in Nic !!!


you got that right & "No Drama with SnowMama", they don't come much better than her!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Where are the pics.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

None took any but Keebs I think


----------



## SnowHunter

I didn't get any, was to busy having fun  y'all missed a great time!


----------



## crackerdave

No pictures?????


----------



## OmenHonkey

Are ya'll still partying? I couldn't make it but was lookin forward to seeing some pics!!! I musta missed a good time!!


----------



## Da Possum

OmenHonkey said:


> Are ya'll still partying? I couldn't make it but was lookin forward to seeing some pics!!! I musta missed a good time!!



I just got back!!!  It was a blast!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey

Lots of Crickets on this thread now!!! LOL


----------



## Da Possum

i got spun out


----------



## Jeff C.

I reckon there's NO redo!


----------



## Hankus

rekon not, I'll still come see ya thus summer C


----------



## Jeff C.

Hankus said:


> rekon not, I'll still come see ya thus summer C



10-4, Hoss!


----------



## mudracing101

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon there's NO redo!


----------



## Jeff C.

mudracing101 said:


>



That's a start!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

I'm a watching.......


----------



## mudracing101

Whereat?


----------

